# Short freight cars



## JD Uke (Jul 11, 2011)

I recently replace an S curve, that was put in before I realized the problems it would cause, to allow me to run multiple car trains, but my short two axil freight cars still won’t negotiate the 4’ curve because the hook & loop couplers are fixed and will not follow the sharp curve.
Does any manufacturer make short freight cars with two trucks that are similar in length to the two-axil ones I have? I looked on the internet, but can’t tell by looking at pictures, and descriptions don’t provide a clue as to the length.
Thanks ahead of time for any info.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Does any manufacturer make short freight cars with two 
trucks that are similar in length to the two-axil ones I have? 
Bachmann makes a group of short 20' freight cars that may be about the same size as your 2-axle cars. Model 95699 seems to be still in production, and 95327 is still available from Wolesale Tains: http://www.wholesaletrains.com/GProducts2.asp?Scale=G&Item=160FreightCar&offset=50 . They are actually 1:22.5, so at 20' they are about 10 3/4 " long. 

You may also be able to make the couplers pivot slightly?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Do not be fooled by 'Available' that does not mean In Stock, it just means that they think they can get one for you and will gladly hold your money or cc ticket until they can send it to you. 
Always call and verify In Stock from a person. 

Good Luck 
John


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

You can get MDC cars on ebay, but they are 1/32nd. You could make some cars, not all that hard to do. I like the MDC stuff, I think it looks fine with my 1/29 and 1/32 locomotives.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Although I recently sold them, I modified several Aristo Craft 2 axle 20 foot frt cars by installing 2 axle trucks on them.
I still have the Aristo Craft bobber caboose that I installed 2 axle trucks on.


----------



## JD Uke (Jul 11, 2011)

I didn't look at Bachmann stuff at first because of the 1/22.5 scale. Most of my stuff is 1/29, but I'm not a purist when it comes to scale, so it likely will suit my needs. And yes, I've learned to check that items are in stock and ready to ship when ordering on line. 

Rivette, your conversions look nice. I had thought of that possibility and will likely give it a try on some stock where I have duplicates. I assume that most trucks I order will be compatable my other roling stock, expecially since I use hook and loop. It would seem all I really need to pay attention to is that the truck and couplers clear the unit to turn freely. 

Thanks all for the info.


----------

